# Craigslist Sacramento ad, mature golden lab



## Sivin

Just saw this:

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/pet/603891025.html

Hope you can link. This is a 10-year-old golden lab mix. From the picture the dog is handsome, looks golden. Due to a divorce the family is looking for a good home. He is 10 years old. This is in the Sacramento area.

Helaine


----------



## mylissyk

Can you locate the Golden rescues for that area on this list and email them to the poster?

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## BeauShel

Oh I pray the rescue can get him before someone else. He looks like my Beau dude and needs a safe loving home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Sharlin is in that area, as is Homeward Bound rescue.


----------



## sharlin

I have an email into the person that posted the ad.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hope you hear back soon Steve! I found the person's telephone number if you want to call.


----------



## Sivin

What a great bunch you all are! I found that ad late last night and forwarded Homeward Bound's link on to the poster this morning. If I wasn't so tired when I initially saw the ad I would have contacted Steve immediately. Let's hope something good comes out of this.

Helaine


----------



## sharlin

Kimm found two telephone numbers on this and I tried both numbers - one they listed was for the old "the time is---" recording with the phone company and the other they gave is a fax. I have left 3 emails concerning this and have not had any response at all. If anyone else is trying to get through to them please let me know if you have any success.


----------



## missmarstar

so are we thinking now this is some kind of weird joke?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Steve,

There is one more telephone number for the person. The area is Sacramento. Use the white pages and look up G and then the last name and CA. If that doesn't pan out, I guess there is nothing anyone can do but wait. 

Thanks for trying though.


----------



## Spudmom

sharlin said:


> Kimm found two telephone numbers on this and I tried both numbers - one they listed was for the old "the time is---" recording with the phone company and the other they gave is a fax. I have left 3 emails concerning this and have not had any response at all. If anyone else is trying to get through to them please let me know if you have any success.


Hi Steve,

Before I saw you post, I had forwarded the info to Lea and she is trying to reach them also. Hopefully, we can get this guy to HB and find him a forever home.

Deb


----------



## missmarstar

if you google the email address you come up wtih some girls myspace page.. maybe she can be reached that way.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

missmarstar said:


> if you google the email address you come up wtih some girls myspace page.. maybe she can be reached that way.


Her name and address comes up in a CA publication, too. Just not the right telephone number. It's strange.

The Internet is such a crazy place. I can zoom in on my home and count the windows on my home using the birdseye view in the whitepages. If my dogs were running in the backyard or we were swimming in the pool, you'd see us.:doh:


----------



## sharlin

Spudmom said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Before I saw you post, I had forwarded the info to Lea and she is trying to reach them also. Hopefully, we can get this guy to HB and find him a forever home.
> 
> Deb


 
Thanks Deb--I've tried everything I can think of--I even prepared a fax cover sheet and sent it to the number that was a fax. Here's hoping Lea hears from her - I included all of HBGRR's contact info and a link to the owner surrender page.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Hope you guys can get this dog rescued














 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------

